# ibew applicant with questions



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

Not 100% sure, but school doesn't start until September. So there is still a lot of time left. Don't make yourself to crazy thinking you missed it. 

I am one local north of you along the shore. 

Good luck, that is a great score.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I would suggest, if you have time, go to the local and see if they have any volunteer work projects you can help out with.
Some are politically active, some have an Easter or spring activity or picnic coming up. Get involved if they will let you and put a face on your name.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

His local is politically active. Their BM is a US senator. Two other NJ locals have BM's in the state house. Ours just got a journeyman in the state house.


----------



## CGW (Oct 14, 2014)

amitch95 said:


> took my aptitude test in august, called shortly after and was told that i passed and to expect a letter early january. went into panic mode last week thinking i may have been passed over so i called to check on my status. the lady on the phone told me that they extended the application deadline and that id be receiving a letter by the end of the month, first week of march at the latest. out of curiosity i asked what i scored on the test and was told i got a perfect score. anyone out there that can help put my mind at ease? are all lights green right now and will that score help me in the future in any way? any info would be greatly appreciated. applying for ibew local 351 by the way.


Have you taken the interview yet? A perfect score is great, but the interview is the main factor in your acceptance. If you are a sh!thead at the interview the perfect score won't get you much :no:


----------



## amitch95 (Aug 8, 2015)

CGW said:


> Have you taken the interview yet? A perfect score is great, but the interview is the main factor in your acceptance. If you are a sh!thead at the interview the perfect score won't get you much :no:


haven't had my interview yet, should be receiving a letter with my interview date by the end of february if all things stay their course. any tips for the interviewing process would be greatly appreciated from anyone who's been through it, recently or not.


----------



## amitch95 (Aug 8, 2015)

jrannis said:


> I would suggest, if you have time, go to the local and see if they have any volunteer work projects you can help out with.
> Some are politically active, some have an Easter or spring activity or picnic coming up. Get involved if they will let you and put a face on your name.





cabletie said:


> His local is politically active. Their BM is a US senator. Two other NJ locals have BM's in the state house. Ours just got a journeyman in the state house.


excuse my ignorance on the subject but how exactly could i go about getting involved in these types of things. if i could get out their and show my support before I'm even in id feel even better about the whole thing. :thumbup:


----------

